# My Odd Love



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm octagonal sexual and I'm literally in love with the Octagon. I like the way it is shaped and it has great personality. Don't go calling me Rattmann, but I really truly am in love with it. What is your opinion on this?



So, today I was digging through some crates in my closet when I came across a bucket of these. I really can't put my mind on why I loved these things so much when I was a little kid and felt the urge to collect literally buckets of them. Digging a bit further, I found the slammer and immediately had an "OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME" moment, however, that quickly faded away when I realized that well..... pogs were nothing more than designed poker chips and the only thing the slammer did was pretty much give me something hard to throw at my pogs to get them to fall over. Wow. I can't believe these were a trend/game back in the day. And like pokemon cards, literally no one I knew actually figured out how to play the game that revolved around pogs. Despite all this, I still have a love for these due to the nostalgia factor that these little things bring back to me. Odd, yes, but these things will always make me :'Dc.



What are your odd loves FAF?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2012)

Eight stunning angles!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2012)

My nostalgia is for lego. It was so much fun when I was a child, in fact it would probably still be fun to play with lego but I'm busy metamorphosing into another brick in the wall.


----------



## BRN (Dec 12, 2012)

AA Batteries.

Haha, remember those? :3


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 12, 2012)

Were those the ones that you get in bags of potato chips?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2012)

Favorite meme of the week right here. My opinion regarding pogs is that they are unspeakably dope. Nothing has ever been cooler or more entertaining.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 12, 2012)

I was too cheap as a child to actually buy pogs, so I made my own out of cardboard. They were terrible.

Also, I was too cheap to buy a tamagotchi, so I bought a Dinky Dino instead. And then dinky dinos caught on, became immensely popular, and got banned from school premises. Good times.


----------



## BRN (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry, what on earth were pogs, anyway?

To get serious about the topic, anybody else own one of the Digimon Virtual Pets?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> Sorry, what on earth were pogs, anyway?
> 
> To get serious about the topic, anybody else own one of the Digimon Virtual Pets?


I didn't but I would have wanted to if I knew they existed; I was mad about digimon.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2012)

I have love for no thing.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I have love for no thing.



You son of a bitch! Our relationship is OVER!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> You son of a bitch! Our relationship is OVER!



AM SRY

IT WAS NOT MENT 2 B


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> AM SRY
> 
> IT WAS NOT MENT 2 B


Fak u Doln

I don't have odd targets for love. I'm too normal for that


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Dec 12, 2012)

I"ll be your octopussy, toshabi

Also, I have a somewhat alarming amount of bottlecaps in my possession and I collect old World of Darkness books.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 12, 2012)

I love when this sort of thread-meme happens, hehe.

I used to keep boxes from everything I bought. Games, toys, everything. And then I moved to a smaller apartment and had to throw them all out. ;_;


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> I love when this sort of thread-meme happens, hehe.
> 
> I used to keep boxes from everything I bought. Games, toys, everything. And then I moved to a smaller apartment and had to throw them all out. ;_;


I know how you feel I had to do the same when my boyfriend and I got a place.  All the important boxes I left at my parents house.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2012)

I remember Pogs XD

I'm guessing you're around my age. They pretty much disappeared by the time I left High School.

Between living in several states, joining the military and being homeless and on the streets on a few occasions I don't have any of my stuff left from when I was a kid. I actually think my parents sold all that stuff in a yard sale. I don't mind though; I don't like having lots of things. It makes moving that much easier.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

I think I have some pogs still lying around here, at least some slammers.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I remember Pogs XD
> 
> I'm guessing you're around my age. They pretty much disappeared by the time I left High School.
> 
> Between living in several states, joining the military and being homeless and on the streets on a few occasions I don't have any of my stuff left from when I was a kid. I actually think my parents sold all that stuff in a yard sale. I don't mind though; I don't like having lots of things. It makes moving that much easier.




Indeed. Yah I was a 90s kid born at the start of it all. I horded all my classic shit cause i knew it'd give me a nostolgia boner some day. Today was that day. 





Also, CROSSFIRE!!!!


----------



## Azure (Dec 12, 2012)

My favorite pog slammer was one that featured OJ Simpsons picture behind bars in the center, and around it it said OJ IN THE SLAMMA! I laughed at it a lot because black people DO go to jail. And Crossfire was lame, it's all about Fireball Island.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2012)

I guess I found my love. Old cars. From 1880's to 1930's.
Modern cars just don't have the class.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh man, my sister had piles of those Pog things. 

Myself, I have  an odd love for anything nostalgic or retro (70s are my fave), and I do  mean anything, it's pretty much hoarding :v The strangest things I have  is a Cantonese calendar from 1980


Toraneko said:


> I used to keep boxes from everything I bought. Games, toys, everything. And then I moved to a smaller apartment and had to throw them all out. ;_;



I hoard these things too


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 12, 2012)

Dafuq just happened after I posted the Companion Cube thing? Ok I didn't hack the accounts, but I actually typed that post. What the fuck is going on?

Oh and by the way, stop being so rude about objectum sexuality. I wasn't joking. So stop making fun of it. Also, the Rattmann reference can only be tied to the companion cube, and not any of these other parody posts. Please stop joking about this. I thought the furry fandom, one of the most accepting fandoms out there, could at least accept this. Turns out they are just as rude towards it as any other group.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 12, 2012)

Still got my pogs in some storage somewhere. I rememember when i was in 2nd or 3rd grade and the teacher rushed in, absolutely furious with the notion that she had found a pog with the number '88' on it. 8th letter in the alphabet being H. HH. Heil Hitler. She went on such a rant about this... Needless to say. Everyone just started to love pogs even more because of this. Not the Nazi shit. But because it was now... _*'FORBIDDEN!'*_ OooOoooOoooo


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> Dafuq just happened after I posted the Companion Cube thing? Ok I didn't hack the accounts, but I actually typed that post. What the fuck is going on?
> 
> Oh and by the way, stop being so rude about objectum sexuality. I wasn't joking. So stop making fun of it. Also, the Rattmann reference can only be tied to the companion cube, and not any of these other parody posts. Please stop joking about this. I thought the furry fandom, one of the most accepting fandoms out there, could at least accept this. Turns out they are just as rude towards it as any other group.



Yiff in the incinerator, cubefag. >:[




Azure said:


> My favorite pog slammer was one that featured OJ Simpsons picture behind bars in the center, and around it it said OJ IN THE SLAMMA! I laughed at it a lot because black people DO go to jail. And Crossfire was lame, it's all about Fireball Island.



It's all about the retarded commercial when it comes to crossfire. You'll get caught up in it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 12, 2012)

I like Information Society! It's a shame that they were a one-hit wonder band because I would love to know what they would have come up with if they were more prolific.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> Oh and by the way, stop being so rude about objectum sexuality. I wasn't joking. So stop making fun of it. Also, the Rattmann reference can only be tied to the companion cube, and not any of these other parody posts. Please stop joking about this.



lmfao you fuck inanimate objects and are sexually attracted to them lmfao omg lol rofl huehue soisoisoi tits

No but seriously, I don't know how old you are, or how long you've been on the internet, but I can't imagine what made you think that openly admitting that you want to fuck a cube - saying it in public no less - wouldn't be seen as fucking hilarious to literally everyone.


----------



## Azure (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Yiff in the incinerator, cubefag. >:[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[yt]rCwn1NTK-50[/yt]

YEAH! YEAH!


so misleading


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you Toshabi for making a decent topic.

I had pogs when I was a kid and they were given to me by my father. I didn't know what they were until I saw a bunch of kids playing with them.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 12, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> Oh and by the way, stop being so rude about objectum sexuality. I wasn't joking. So stop making fun of it. Also, the Rattmann reference can only be tied to the companion cube, and not any of these other parody posts. Please stop joking about this. I thought the furry fandom, one of the most accepting fandoms out there, could at least accept this. Turns out they are just as rude towards it as any other group.


Wait what? What are you talking about??


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 12, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Wait what? What are you talking about??



Fucking objects.
I locked that thread because it was a bunch of shitposts to a post that looked as if someone was coming out of the after effects of NyQuil. 

Since there was not much relevancy IMO, I shut it down.


----------



## BRN (Dec 12, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> Dafuq just happened after I posted the Companion Cube thing? Ok I didn't hack the accounts, but I actually typed that post. What the fuck is going on?
> 
> Oh and by the way, stop being so rude about objectum sexuality. I wasn't joking. So stop making fun of it. Also, the Rattmann reference can only be tied to the companion cube, and not any of these other parody posts. Please stop joking about this. I thought the furry fandom, one of the most accepting fandoms out there, could at least accept this. Turns out they are just as rude towards it as any other group.


Are you implying my pokemon sexuality isn't as worthy as recognition as yours?

Ratatta is boss okay


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm not saying. It's as if you're making fun of me by also calling yourself Rattmann. Rattmann is a guy, who, in the back story, had fallen in love with the cube, and was the one who painted the pictures on the wall in the hidden chambers of the first game. It isn't an applicable term to anything else. 

Also, are you really bestial? Nothing wrong with that, but are you really? Or are you just making fun of my objectum sexuality? I know the starter of the Octagon thread was. It's rude.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> are you just making fun of my objectum sexuality? I know the starter of the Octagon thread was. It's rude.



THE MEEN PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET ARE MAKING FUN OF ME AND MY ATTRACTION TO FICTIONAL INANIMATE OBJECTS FROM VIDEOGAMES SOB SOB

"It's rude"

dear god


----------



## Namba (Dec 12, 2012)

Cassette tapes. I don't know what it is or why, but I just fucking love cassette tapes.



Gibby said:


> THE MEEN PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET ARE MAKING FUN OF  ME AND MY ATTRACTION TO FICTIONAL INANIMATE OBJECTS FROM VIDEOGAMES SOB  SOB
> 
> "It's rude"
> 
> dear god



Translation: _*GROW THE FUCK UP*_


----------



## BRN (Dec 12, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> I'm not saying. It's as if you're making fun of me by also calling yourself Rattmann. Rattmann is a guy, who, in the back story, had fallen in love with the cube, and was the one who painted the pictures on the wall in the hidden chambers of the first game. It isn't an applicable term to anything else.
> 
> Also, are you really bestial? Nothing wrong with that, but are you really? Or are you just making fun of my objectum sexuality? I know the starter of the Octagon thread was. It's rude.



Listen, I'll be honest, because you are being honest too - yeah, admittedly, I was having some fun with your post.

By copying what you said, I hoped to make a humourous parody. You should understand that this wasn't malicious - nor was it intended to be offensive. It was a reaction to something new and different, and my natural tendancy is to make a joke. Not a joke "of it", but just a joke.

I think you'll have an easier time in public if you're less defensive of what you claim, because people are naturally going to be surprised when they encounter a rare claim like that. I don't feel that what you enjoy affects me, but that doesn't stop me from naturally noticing that your objectum sexuality claim is uncommon.

 When people are surprised by something they see on a public forum, such as this one, they're likely to react with questions. If you're sensitive, it might lead to more darker confrontation, like you can see above this post. 

If you spend some more time getting to know me, you'll find I actually really enjoy new concepts and ideas, and think that eccentricity is awesome!

  I think something else that I should say is that you really don't need to seek acceptance from the group - remember, your sexual interests don't really define you. You actually already have our acceptance, unreservedly. It's just that, socially, your personality is more important, and people really won't mind what your attractions are. When you bring them forward and talk about them, people will question them simply because you have presented them to the conversation, and as is human nature, you might find some people laugh a little. I rightly apologise for any offense I might have caused, but honestly -- there's been nothing malicious to defend yourself against. It's just humour.


Finally, and most importantly, have some fun here on the forum. It might be more productive to ignore people, rather than defend yourself. Or, more simply - feel free to be the bigger person and not react to criticism. You'll get more respect for that than you would if you engaged in petty squabbles. :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2012)

what he said

honestly, I don't really care too much about what you do, because humping a box hurts nobody.

But people are going to laugh like mad when out of the blue, you mention/imply that it is a hobby of yours.

And then everyone just leaves it and does something else where anyone is welcome to join.

Such is the nature of a public forum where wierd things are said and done.


----------



## BRN (Dec 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> MY ATTRACTION TO FICTIONAL INANIMATE OBJECTS FROM VIDEOGAMES



;~; but my pokemon


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> ;~; but my pokemon



THEY ARE ANIMATED AT LEAST, GOD


----------



## Percy (Dec 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> Listen, I'll be honest, because you are being honest too - yeah, admittedly, I was having some fun with your post.
> 
> By copying what you said, I hoped to make a humourous parody. You should understand that this wasn't malicious - nor was it intended to be offensive. It was a reaction to something new and different, and my natural tendancy is to make a joke. Not a joke "of it", but just a joke.
> 
> ...



Very well said.
It may not have been a good idea to state what you did, and you probably should've expected the reaction you got, but don't take the comments too seriously. You're free to do what you want.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 12, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> Dafuq just happened after I posted the Companion Cube thing? Ok I didn't hack the accounts, but I actually typed that post. What the fuck is going on?
> 
> Oh and by the way, stop being so rude about objectum sexuality. I wasn't joking. So stop making fun of it. Also, the Rattmann reference can only be tied to the companion cube, and not any of these other parody posts. Please stop joking about this. *I thought the furry fandom, one of the most accepting fandoms out there, could at least accept this.* Turns out they are just as rude towards it as any other group.



TROOOOOLLLL IN THE DUNGEON! :V
I mean, come one. The furry quote is like the father of all clichÃ©'s when it comes to retorts about sexual fetishes not being accepted.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> TROOOOOLLLL IN THE DUNGEON! :V



hoho it's funny how the fandom is known to be super open and accepting and cuddlehuggy but as soon as someone ends up here, it kinda goes in the opposite direction.

But the place is soft at its core, really.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> hoho it's funny how the fandom is known to be super open and accepting and cuddlehuggy but as soon as someone ends up here, it kinda goes in the opposite direction.
> 
> But the place is soft at its core, really.



Am I the only one thinking the posts are just too over the top to be serious?

I mean, honestly?
"_I wuv objects, so furries will wuv me!! Rainbows and acceptance and cupcakes, la-di-dah._"

Call me cautious (or a more fitting word that I can't think of - damn brain), but I just can't see that as a non-troll post.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Am I the only one thinking the posts are just too over the top to be serious?
> 
> I mean, honestly?
> "_I wuv objects, so furries will wuv me!! Rainbows and acceptance and cupcakes, la-di-dah._"
> ...



That's the hard part about furryism. :C

It's just wierd to go on some particularly extreme forum (about anything) and see what goes on, and wonder if they're for real, or it's all a really huge over-elaborate trolling method.

But it's the interneebs, and anything can happen


----------



## BRN (Dec 12, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Am I the only one thinking the posts are just too over the top to be serious?
> 
> I mean, honestly?
> "_I wuv objects, so furries will wuv me!! Rainbows and acceptance and cupcakes, la-di-dah._"
> ...



Read the FA profile

all is explained


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 12, 2012)

The best thing about being in love with inanimate objects is that you don't have to listen to their mother fucking problems. :V




Ansitru said:


> TROOOOOLLLL IN THE DUNGEON! :V
> I mean, come one. The furry quote is like the father of all clichÃ©'s when it comes to retorts about sexual fetishes not being accepted.




You don't always want to believe that people lick computer mice and have urges to fuck Barney and the Teletubbies until you see it in person. :V

In other words: The fandom has its weirdos and some of them try not to hide it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> Read the FA profile
> 
> all is explained



I'm going to say nothing on the matter. 
HOHOHOOHOOHO
AHUAHEUHAUEAHUEHAUHEUAHUEAHUEHUAHEUH 
I-
HGAHAHAHAHAHHA HA HAAA


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> Read the FA profile
> 
> all is explained



Either this 15 year-old is an older, "sophisticated" troll, or they are_ special_.
My guess is still the former.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 12, 2012)

I had pogs at some point.
Not a ton of them, but at least a few handfuls. Never did anything with them, but I would keep them in a long clear tube and shuffle through them when I felt like staring at the pretty art and neon colors.

When I was younger, I made a TON of those Creepy Crawlers things. I was obsessed with bugs, in general, back then, but I had probably thousands of these little molded insects of all different colors all over my room.

Even though it's still an ongoing fad, I guess, I also was hugely obsessed with Pokemon. I had a ton of Pokemon shit. Those cards, especially. I still have binders full of just holographics or just special promotional cards from events (like the ones you could only get for attending the movies).

I blame my mother for this one, but I also had a ton of Beanie Babies at one point. They're still at my parents' house, but there are mattress bags full of them.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 12, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Either this 15 year-old is an older, "sophisticated" troll, or they are_ special_.
> My guess is still the former.


Umm, I did a small amount of digging and yes, it is a 15-year old, and yes, she is most likely for real.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 12, 2012)

You know, I wish they still sold the cameras that actually processed the photos inside the machine- Polaroids. Anyone think they were more convenient than what we have today?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

WTF IS WITH ALL THIS MUSHY SHIT IN MYYYY THREAD!?!?!


----------



## Namba (Dec 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> That's the hard part about furryism. :C
> 
> It's just wierd to go on some particularly extreme forum (about anything) and see what goes on, and wonder if they're for real, or it's all a really huge over-elaborate trolling method.
> 
> But it's the interneebs, and anything can happen


What if this isn't really a furry forum... but a massive tool for trolling the fandom.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 12, 2012)

Octagons are eight sided: it would be an even love.

Sorry I couldn't help it, carry on.


----------



## Icen (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> WTF IS WITH ALL THIS MUSHY SHIT IN MYYYY THREAD!?!?!


Oh muuurrrrrr.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

Today I learned:

- Cubes potentially get more action than I do.

- FAF is nothing more than a mere tool to troll the furry fandom.

- Icen is into mushy shit aka scatt fetish. 



What a day.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2012)

Cubes are bosses, that's why they get action. Companion Cube, Dark Matter Cube, Vylon Cube, Gamecube, Qube. All better than you and I in every facet.


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 12, 2012)

D-:< 

All Aperture Science equipment can withstand temperatures of up to 4000 degrees Kelvin.
*puts on Aperture Science firesuit*

Fine.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 12, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> D-:<
> 
> All Aperture Science equipment can withstand temperatures of up to 4000 degrees Kelvin.
> *puts on Aperture Science firesuit*
> ...



My Borg cube is better than your companion cube friend.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> My Borg cube is better than your companion cube friend.



My Gamecube has Metroid Prime. I believe everyone here has lost indefinitely


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 12, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> My Gamecube has Metroid Prime. I believe everyone here has lost indefinitely



Your cube will be assimilated. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Your cube will be assimilated. Resistance is futile.




If it weren't for the Christmas season, I'd suggest we do a borg avatar theme. See if it spreads.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Your cube will be assimilated. Resistance is futile.



Shit. Better use this Dark Matter Cube to make black hole.


----------



## Ley (Dec 12, 2012)

....what are pogs? 

I think the oldest thing I remember was thee... ps1? I think?


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 12, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> My Borg cube is better than your companion cube friend.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Dec 12, 2012)

Has no one mentioned Minecraft?


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 12, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Fucking objects.
> I locked that thread because it was a bunch of shitposts to a post that looked as if someone was coming out of the after effects of NyQuil.
> 
> Since there was not much relevancy IMO, I shut it down.




-_- except I wasn't joking or intoxicated in anyway. Just deal with the fact that objectum sexuals exist, as rare as they are. I'm in love with a video game cube. Deal with it. It's weird, yes, but it's as weird as the furry fandom. Also, guess what? The cube's backstory involves OS!


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 12, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> -_- except I wasn't joking or intoxicated in anyway. Just deal with the fact that objectum sexuals exist, as rare as they are. I'm in love with a video game cube. Deal with it. It's weird, yes, but it's as weird as the furry fandom. Also, guess what? The cube's backstory involves OS!



You go make you with your companion cube while I try to plow the furloughs of many murrholes of my Borg Army.

But I will say this, if you want to discuss...your new-found love of inanimate objects, I am sure you can find a message board suited to it. FAF or any forum site isn't suited for it.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Dec 13, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> -_- except I wasn't joking or intoxicated in anyway. Just deal with the fact that objectum sexuals exist, as rare as they are. I'm in love with a video game cube. Deal with it. It's weird, yes, but it's as weird as the furry fandom. Also, guess what? The cube's backstory involves OS!



This just isn't the right forum for that, if you want to be taken seriously.  I'm sure there's some site somewhere where people like that gather and have serious discussions about it, but the FA forums are not that place.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> -_- except I wasn't joking or intoxicated in anyway. Just deal with the fact that objectum sexuals exist, as rare as they are. I'm in love with a video game cube. Deal with it. It's weird, yes, but it's as weird as the furry fandom. Also, guess what? The cube's backstory involves OS!



I wonder how wet you get when you play minecraft.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 13, 2012)

Tamagotchi and Pokemon cards.


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 13, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> You go make you with your companion cube while I try to plow the furloughs of many murrholes of my Borg Army.
> 
> But I will say this, if you want to discuss...your new-found love of inanimate objects, I am sure you can find a message board suited to it. FAF or any forum site isn't suited for it.




Well, I noticed that there are plenty of other preferences in the polls, but not OS. I thought I'd put one post out there just to let people know I'm objectum. I'm already part of an OS thread, but of course, they'd be fine with it. I want to know what the public thinks, that too, one of the most accepting fandoms I know, that isn't as accepting as I thought it is.


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 13, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I wonder how wet you get when you play minecraft.



I don't play minecraft. Cubes themselves don't turn me on. Not even the Companion Cube. I don't love it for that reason. I love it the same way a man loves a woman, and it's not about wetness. I don't get wet by looking at cubes. I'd rather not discuss what gets me wet as that is against forum rules.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Dec 13, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> Well, I noticed that there are plenty of other preferences in the polls, but not OS. I thought I'd put one post out there just to let people know I'm objectum. I'm already part of an OS thread, but of course, they'd be fine with it. I want to know what the public thinks, that too, one of the most accepting fandoms I know, that isn't as accepting as I thought it is.



I don't think I'd say we're not accepting, we just think it's really funny.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> I don't play minecraft. Cubes themselves don't turn me on. Not even the Companion Cube. I don't love it for that reason. I love it the same way a man loves a woman, and it's not about wetness. I don't get wet by looking at cubes. I'd rather not discuss what gets me wet as that is against forum rules.




Companion cube has a flat chest.....


----------



## BRN (Dec 13, 2012)

Remind me never again to put effort into explaining social mechanics to people


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> Remind me never again to put effort into explaining social mechanics to people




Could be worse. Could be PAFU.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 13, 2012)

Aw, poor Six


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2012)

That man is anything but...


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> That man is anything but...





Shut up XoPachi! SIX is the hero FAF deserves.

I don't know who you were talking about, I just wanted to make a Batman References


----------



## Demensa (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh man, this is embarrassing...

I totally sold all of my yu-gi-oh cards, so I can't 'nostalgia'. I used to have thousands and was obsessed with collecting them, but I stopped when the trading card game craze died down.

I never got to experience pog collecting :/

These threads are freaking hilarious though.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 13, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> one of the most accepting fandoms I know, that isn't as accepting as I thought it is.


The fur-affinity forums aren't exactly a picture of the furry fandom as a whole. The furry fandom is really just a bunch of nerdy people. As a rule of thumb, nerds are more accepting of stuff, so pretty much any fandom will have a bunch of people willing to accept odd things in it.

However, you should also note that forums are communities, and communities have cultures. This forum's culture has a very facetious/sarcastic edge to it, and as such, you'll get stuff like :::: a bunch of grown adults trolling a fifteen year old who is trying to be honest. If you're going to disclose personal stuff on the internet, especially when it comes to things like feelings that deviate extremely from the norm, you have to be very careful about which groups of people you disclose it to.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 13, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> Well, I noticed that there are plenty of other preferences in the polls, but not OS. I thought I'd put one post out there just to let people know I'm objectum. I'm already part of an OS thread, but of course, they'd be fine with it. I want to know what the public thinks, that too, one of the most accepting fandoms I know, that isn't as accepting as I thought it is.


Just mirroring what everyone else said. You made a misstep posting *this* thread *here*. 

I learned pretty quickly that this isn't the wishy washy "Oh good for you object guy, we all support you" kind of forum, and I love it for that. You just need to watch what you say so you don't sound like a dipship. Dipships are not tolerated around here. At the very least they are laughed at


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> Remind me never again to put effort into explaining social mechanics to people



I'll give you a gold star for effort...and a cookie.




Milotarcs said:


> Well, I noticed that there are plenty of other preferences in the polls, but not OS. I thought I'd put one post out there just to let people know I'm objectum. I'm already part of an OS thread, but of course, they'd be fine with it. I want to know what the public thinks, that too, one of the most accepting fandoms I know, that isn't as accepting as I thought it is.




Whoever told you that the fandom was accepting is a liar and needs to be put into a sack and beaten with aluminum bats. 

Your "attraction" to the cube is weird, but don't expect people to hand you a hugbox and a slap of the ass. What SIX said holds true, and if you can't understand that...well, I hope you'll learn soon.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Dec 13, 2012)

I've got an affinity for the color black. No, I'm not one of those emo/goth people, I just find it a very classy and infinitely timeless color. My car is black, several of my computers are black, my phone is black, and I'm currently on the hunt for a very pure black fountain pen ink. The cheap dye-based stuff usually dries to an opaque bluish-black color, so I'm looking for one that's so dark it would make Edgar Allen Poe blush.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Dec 13, 2012)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> I've got an affinity for the color black. No, I'm not one of those emo/goth people, I just find it a very classy and infinitely timeless color. My car is black, several of my computers are black, my phone is black, and I'm currently on the hunt for a very pure black fountain pen ink. The cheap dye-based stuff usually dries to an opaque bluish-black color, so I'm looking for one that's so dark it would make Edgar Allen Poe blush.


Get some of that ink that comes in bottles, and use a dip pen.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 13, 2012)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> I've got an affinity for the color black. No, I'm not one of those emo/goth people, I just find it a very classy and infinitely timeless color. My car is black, several of my computers are black, my phone is black, and I'm currently on the hunt for a very pure black fountain pen ink. The cheap dye-based stuff usually dries to an opaque bluish-black color, so I'm looking for one that's so dark it would make Edgar Allen Poe blush.


You sure you just dont have jungle fever?:V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 13, 2012)

I love to rub my dick against sharp objects.

Knives make me cum BUCKETS.


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm a girl. It doesn't matter. Companion Cube is a guy... in the end of the game, you hear GLaDOS say "I would have invited your friend, the Companion Cube, but too bad you murdered him." So... yeah.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 13, 2012)

d.batty said:


> You sure you just dont have jungle fever?:V



He didn't say black people.


----------



## Corto (Dec 13, 2012)

I've got the jungle fever.


Wiggle wiggle


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 14, 2012)

Every night I dream about slapping Corto's forehead with my PokÃ©dick.


----------



## Deo (Dec 14, 2012)

X FILES


----------

